# Modifier XU vs 59



## MandyBMC (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi all,

Does anyone here have any experience with modifier XU? 

One of our providers wants to bill the following:

G0439 Annual Wellness
99202 +25 E&M
G0444 Annual Depression Screening
G0446 Intensive Behavior Therapy Cardio
G0442 Annual Alcohol Screening

We are concerned with using modifier 59 on the last 3 codes. Would XU be one the to use in this situation?

Any insight would be appreciated!


----------



## ddavis024 (Jun 13, 2016)

What is the reason behind the mod 25?
Is that part of the other services?


----------



## MandyBMC (Jun 14, 2016)

ddavis024 said:


> What is the reason behind the mod 25?
> Is that part of the other services?



It was a visit that included things beyond the Medicare annual wellness visit and beyond the additional screenings.


----------



## AGMoore (Jun 14, 2016)

looking at the definition of each modifier and checking CCI edits the XU modifier description seems to fit this situation better than 59.


----------



## JulieRamone (May 21, 2018)

*modifier XU*



MandyBMC said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone here have any experience with modifier XU?
> 
> ...



Hi. Any X modifiers are inappropriate to append to E/M codes, including the G0442-0446 codes as you listed. 24 is incorrect unless it is during a global period and not related. To unbundle as you described I would use modifier 25 on the G codes.


----------



## JulieRamone (May 21, 2018)

*Do not use XU*

Any X modifiers are inappropriate with E/M or the G codes you gave as examples. Modifier 25 on the G codes you gave as examples would unbundle them.
Thank you.
Julie


----------

